# Is my small Albino bristlenose Pleco a longfin?



## JSA (Jun 3, 2011)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a bunch of pics of lfabn in several threads including those in grow trays and from less than an inch I easily see long fin and standard.
My adult pairs are all LF but do throw standards. 
who is who when I ship? all have the same genes so they are all from lfabn yet I get a few browns too in some spawns.

These are 1" overall length including fins (same spawn).









Long fin @ 1" 50/50 chance (no clue) on sexing though.


----------



## mwebb (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of my possible LFABP. Sorry about the quality, I just don't think that it is a longfin type but maybe its just young still.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Doesn't look like the babies I have seen.
still pretty =]


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

short fin bristle nose. but as I posted before it may very well be spawned from long finned parents.
(imo) standard finned and don't expect them to change any with age.


----------



## mwebb (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are two more, I hope someone has longfins that had this size fins when they were young. Keeping my fingers crossed for responses one way or the other


----------



## mwebb (Jul 17, 2011)

Well thanks guys for the responses. I am very bummed out now. I really wanted a long fin and I prob will never get one here in KY ( I live in a very small town). Anyway I am now kind of fond of the little guy. Would it be too much to keep this one and another long fin in the same54 gallon tank if I could ever locate one and it could be shipped here in KY? Really, thank you for the input I do appreciate it.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Let the weather cool a bit and I'll send ya a couple tank mates if you want them.
Lord knows I've of got a pile of them LOL


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

you have "extra" bnps?! ha I wanted some until this disaster thats going on happened. wish I lived in florida or it was colder


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

i love little finned bmps theyre super cute


----------



## mwebb (Jul 17, 2011)

That would be awesome wkndracer! I had given up hope on ever getting a longfin one. I will PM you and you can tell me how much for the fish and shipping.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Got three tanks full of them and SCal ships easier then SFla shipped a bunch that way without loss.
Shipping is all by Priority Mail
1-4 fish East of the big river is $10.00 and West is $15.00
8-18 fish $15.00 anywhere in the lower 48 Med Flat Rate box.

OP, I promise you won't complain about short fins LMAO


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

NVm =]


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

i love shortfins they're super cute, wish I could find them Wondering where you got your little pleco, wkndracer I'll hit you up once I can set up another qt, good size for 10?

I do not really like using display names so just throwing it out there, call me david.


also short fins prefered if you have them


----------



## mwebb (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi David,
I got mine (by mistake it seems, LOL) from a site called Bluegrass Aquatics. I live in KY so I thought they were in Louisville. Usaully the shipping online sites charge is crazy, but since they were only a about 4 hours away I thought they might send it to me regular rate. It turns out they have two locations and most fish are sent from their other location in Fla. The Louisville site is mainly for local pick ups for that area ( I think the KY site was the original site years ago) Anyway, they sent it Louisville as part of their regular run on their truck and then the Louisville guy sent it on to me UPS. So thats how I got him. But I thought they wrere sending me the long fin type lol. Anyway he or she is cute, But I think the long fin type look amazing. I will order one from wkndracer if mine and one of his can live in a 54 gallon together. Why do you like the short fin type better than the long fin? I do agree they are deff. cute. Do the short fins stay small or get too large for a planted tank?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

shrimpNewbie said:


> i love shortfins they're super cute, wish I could find them Wondering where you got your little pleco, wkndracer I'll hit you up once I can set up another qt, good size for 10?
> 
> I do not really like using display names so just throwing it out there, call me david.
> 
> ...


Hi David,
not a problem on shorties, but a pair would be max in a 10g


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

this type tops out between 4-5" with the LF only looking bigger because of the fins.
I have one 2yr old albino blue eyed female short fin and that little beach ball is 3 1/2" nose to toes.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

wow only 3 and a half inches? so little I want =p, so should I have 5 tanks for qt or should i do a 20 long or 29 for qt instead? 10 plecos would be going in a 100g but qt in a 10 for a couple months =p that is what i meant would never keep even a pair in that small a tank


----------

